
Nationwide, police shot and killed nearly 1,000 people in 2017 - antongribok
https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/nationwide-police-shot-and-killed-nearly-1000-people-in-2017/2018/01/04/4eed5f34-e4e9-11e7-ab50-621fe0588340_story.html
======
supreme_sublime
As I don't have enough karma yet, I cannot flag this. I've been a frequent
visitor for a while though. Anyway it doesn't seem appropriate here. This is
ground that has been tread a thousand times. As much as I'd like to give my
.02 on this topic and the claims therein.

